

SeedsJS – new full stack JavaScript framework in beta - ChicagoGupta
https://github.com/terminalvelocity/seeds.js

======
peeyek
Wow such a framework! My status right now
[http://notinventedhe.re/on/2015-5-19](http://notinventedhe.re/on/2015-5-19)

------
jhliberty
Documentation:
[http://seedsjs.github.io/docs/](http://seedsjs.github.io/docs/)

